# No luck... but....



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... no luck on the turkeys this morning, but my afternoon was fantastic!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you cook them? my grandparents used to have 100 acres and they would find some. They fried them in butter and flour. They were OK in taste. It seems like people go crazy over these so I am thinking that maybe I just didn't have them cooked/fried in the best way. I haven't hunted any in about 20 years but maybe will start if I am missing out. I actually enjoyed being out in the woods more than anything.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Cook em Just like grandpa used to! I dip mine in milk and egg, salt and pepper the flour. Fry in butter. Have to brown enough so they are not mushy. To me the more I eat them the better they taste


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes... fry them up just like harry1959 said... delicious!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I flour salt pepper fry in butter YUMMMOLA


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They make the greatest mushroom Swiss burger you ever had!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

miked913 said:


> They make the greatest mushroom Swiss burger you ever had!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Thanks...now I'm gonna have to run to Dairy Queen...of course it's not morels but its prolly my favorite burger of all time.


----------

